# Where do you have your humidor?



## Kane R

Lets see your battle station. 
This is where I keep my cigars. Next to my computer, near my Duke Nukem statue and Metal Gear Rising Reverence plasma lamp.


----------



## B-daddy

Just off the dining room, near the liquor cabinet. Plus a big sterilite tupperdor in the basement and and one 25ct in my office at work.


----------



## Scott W.

I have all 4 of my humis in the basement.


----------



## JustinThyme

One is a wineador with an Adorini sitting on top of it, another art deco on the coffee table in the same room and a treasure dome on the fireplace mantle as its the only place in the room left that isnt affected by the AC vents. Going with another Windeador for box storage so at least the treasure dome will be emptied and hopefully one of the others too.

Photo of two anyhow


----------



## felker14

1 humidor and 1 cooler in the basement. 


B-daddy said:


> Just off the dining room, near the liquor cabinet. Plus a big sterilite tupperdor in the basement and and one 25ct in my office at work.


Good taste in Single Malt Scotch I have the same vintage of Macallan. How do you like the humidor on the left with drawers (quality, seal, etc..)? What is capacity? Thank you.



JustinThyme said:


> One is a wineador with an Adorini sitting on top of it, another art deco on the coffee table in the same room and a treasure dome on the fireplace mantle as its the only place in the room left that isnt affected by the AC vents. Going with another Windeador for box storage so at least the treasure dome will be emptied and hopefully one of the others too.
> 
> Photo of two anyhow


How do like Adorini (quality, seal, etc..)? What is capacity?

Thank you.


----------



## CheapHumidors

JustinThyme said:


> One is a wineador with an Adorini sitting on top of it, another art deco on the coffee table in the same room and a treasure dome on the fireplace mantle as its the only place in the room left that isnt affected by the AC vents. Going with another Windeador for box storage so at least the treasure dome will be emptied and hopefully one of the others too.
> 
> Photo of two anyhow


That is a NICE setup you've got Rob! I dare say I am jealous. I have humidors stashed all over my house, but the main two are in my fiancé's sports bar.


----------



## Puroprince

Keep mine in my living room around 69-72 percent.


----------



## .cigardude.

Sitting in my foyer.


----------



## B-daddy

felker14 said:


> 1 humidor and 1 cooler in the basement.
> 
> Good taste in Single Malt Scotch I have the same vintage of Macallan. How do you like the humidor on the left with drawers (quality, seal, etc..)? What is capacity? Thank you.
> 
> How do like Adorini (quality, seal, etc..)? What is capacity?
> 
> Thank you.


The humidor with the drawers was a pain in the ass to get seasoned but now, it's been rock solid at 65% about a year. I think it claims to be a 150 count but it's really about 100.


----------



## Kane R

Well I have a long way to go. Hopefully soon I get to your guys levels. I love seening the set ups people have.


----------



## JustinThyme

felker14 said:


> How do like Adorini (quality, seal, etc..)? What is capacity?
> 
> Thank you.


Love it! Awesome very tight seal, very well made humi. Capacity is all about what you put in it. Im mostly a robusto and belicoso kinda guy and this one holds right about 100 sticks of that size with 30-35/drawer. It makes a very distinctive sound when closing it. The whoosh of the air and the contact of the wood. Kinda like the difference between slamming the door on a yugo compared to that of a fine luxury car like a Maserati where simply gently closing does the trick and has a sound that cant be described until you hear it for yourself.

Add to that the analog hair hygrometer that was bawlz on right from the factory and its a winning combination.



CheapHumidors said:


> That is a NICE setup you've got Rob! I dare say I am jealous. I have humidors stashed all over my house, but the main two are in my fiancé's sports bar.


With all the humi choices you have to choose from and and at wholesale prices it comes as a great compliment to know that I made you jealous!

I have two more, a 100 count art deco that really holds about 60 and a 300 count treasure dome that really holds about 200. Doing another wineador and in the end I want to end up with just what you see + second wineador for boxes only. I love the Adorini so its not going anywhere! It will be used as my smoking box.


----------



## The invisible man

I keep it on my floor right next to my bed so I can keep an eye on it while I sleep. The
coolest part of the apartment. During winter it goes back in the living room closet where it's warmer.


----------



## tnlawyer

Mine stay in my living room on top of a cedar chest. Love the cabinet @.cigardude. has. Very nice!


----------



## CheapHumidors

JustinThyme said:


> With all the humi choices you have to choose from and and at wholesale prices it comes as a great compliment to know that I made you jealous!


Just because I have access doesn't mean I can afford it (both in dollars and in room!)


----------



## nelldog1

Mine live in the bedroom closet for now but will be moving to the basement soon so the temp stays more consistent.


----------



## .cigardude.

tnlawyer said:


> Mine stay in my living room on top of a cedar chest. Love the cabinet @.cigardude. has. Very nice!


Thanks John


----------



## BlueDevil07

I keep mine on a shelf in the bedroom closet. For some strange reason the builders put an air vent in the closet, but fortunately it keeps the temp and RH around 72-73F and 66% during the summer. Might have to move things around this winter.


----------



## waltah

Keep mine just off of the dining room. We don't have central air, so the window unit in that room keeps them cooler than most places in the house during the Summer.


----------



## Kane R

waltah said:


> Keep mine just off of the dining room. We don't have central air, so the window unit in that room keeps them cooler than most places in the house during the Summer.
> View attachment 45471
> View attachment 45472


Dude I love your set up. Is that a wine dispenser next to them O.O. Or is it the alcohol one for hard drinks?


----------



## waltah

Thanks, Kane. It's a beermeister made by Krups that holds a mini keg. 


Kane R said:


> Dude I love your set up. Is that a wine dispenser next to them O.O. Or is it the alcohol one for hard drinks?


----------



## jurgenph

i keep two small humidors in the top compartment of my liquor cabinet.
along with a few small tupperdors.

i havea 100ct humidor sitting on a box of shiraz in my office...
that one holds mostly unopened 5-packs and samplers that i have no idea when i'll get around to openeing.

then i have a small wineador that i keep in my office, in between the fish tank, the mailserver, router, switch and 52" tv.

then i have a bunch of tupperdors, which are stacked up on both sides of the couch in that same office, towering above the couch... on both sides.


J.


----------



## dgold21

Wineador in the dining room on a stand, close to the booze. :new_all_coholic:

At least until my remodel project makes its way into the office, have plans to build it into some cabinets.


----------



## Hubby

@CheapHumidors No offense Kayla it would suck to have your job... To see all the cigars, humidors, special events and what not... I would be broke, divorced, and homeless... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CheapHumidors

Hubby said:


> @CheapHumidors No offense Kayla it would suck to have your job... To see all the cigars, humidors, special events and what not... I would be broke, divorced, and homeless... LOL :biggrin:


Oh you have no idea! I am in charge of the purchasing dept. You know how many new, cool things I see every day?!WANT!


----------



## JustinThyme

CheapHumidors said:


> Oh you have no idea! I am in charge of the purchasing dept. You know how many new, cool things I see every day?!WANT!


Thats why you are in charge! No man could exercise self control! LOL


----------



## CheapHumidors

JustinThyme said:


> Thats why you are in charge! No man could exercise self control! LOL


I think a non-smoker would be best for the job. Do you know how many humidors I have in my house? I have humidors holding my dogs' treats just because I "had to have them" because they were new and awesome. There is a new one coming out that has a portal instead of a glass top (its nautical themed) that is going to end up SOMEHWERE in my house. I only have 2 in my study so room could be made for a third


----------



## Hubby

LOL... Awesome... There is always room for another humidor somewhere... Ehh I never like that Basketball trophy anyway!


----------



## CheapHumidors

Hubby said:


> LOL... Awesome... There is always room for another humidor somewhere... Ehh I never like that Basketball trophy anyway!


Eh, pictures of my family... I see them often enough, why do I need a picture?


----------



## Hubby

Exactly... I like the way you think!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

I keep mine on the bar in the basement


----------



## Kane R

MDSPHOTO said:


> I keep mine on the bar in the basement
> View attachment 45735
> View attachment 45736


Dude I love it. I hope when I get a house, soon, I will have a bar in it.


----------



## Samadhi

on the bar...


----------



## Scott W.

I'm on my way over.


----------



## jhedrick83

Scott W. said:


> I'm on my way over.


Care to swing by Tennessee on your way? Nice bar man!


----------



## Scott W.

Ok but you better be ready, I'm not waiting in front of your house dude.


----------



## Samadhi

Maybe we should do a Bar & Cigar night over here...


----------



## jhedrick83

With a selection like that, I'll be ready, have no fear.


----------



## Kane R

So I hate to be that newbie. What are "lost planets?" And if they are a cigar are they any good?


JustinThyme said:


> One is a wineador with an Adorini sitting on top of it, another art deco on the coffee table in the same room and a treasure dome on the fireplace mantle as its the only place in the room left that isnt affected by the AC vents. Going with another Windeador for box storage so at least the treasure dome will be emptied and hopefully one of the others too.
> 
> Photo of two anyhow


----------



## StogieJim

Kane, here you go brother. Those are very nice sticks by the way 

Fuente Aged Selection


----------



## Kane R

StogieJim said:


> Kane, here you go brother. Those are very nice sticks by the way
> 
> Fuente Aged Selection


Thanks man I will probably be buying some now XD


----------



## StogieJim

Kane R said:


> Thanks man I will probably be buying some now XD


Haha no problem man. And down the slope you go!


----------



## Kane R

StogieJim said:


> Haha no problem man. And down the slope you go!


I cant buy anything for a few months. Got police academy, and I wont be able to work as much. So I mostly will be working to pay for car insurance. But in april I will be buying them. !!


----------



## Johnny Z

Do I see a bunch of Flor de las Antillias on the bottom? 
Haha, so it's you that been buying up all of my cigars. I'm a bit envious.


----------



## Johnny Z

Whoops (That was at Samadhi).


----------



## Samadhi

Love the Flor de las Antillias... Just put another box in the wine fridge for next year.


----------



## Johnny Z

Samadhi said:


> Love the Flor de las Antillias... Just put another box in the wine fridge for next year.


Yeah. You're in California, so you know that they can be a little elusive at times, depending on the shop/locale... Either that or just overpriced.


----------

